# Feelings about the Dread Axe



## Sarigar (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm curious as to what you all think about Statured Demon Princes wielding Dread Axes. I've run a Word Bearers army nearly 4 years now, but have never fielded this combo. It just seems so ugly to have a model running around giving your opponent's models no save whatsoever.

However, I've been contemplating it of late. I've converted the model to hold a Bloodthirster's axe, so it is WYSIWYG. There is a tourney in less than two weeks, but I'm unsure if folks will really hate going up against this combo. The tourney will have army comp which is another factor I'd on the fence about.


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane (Dec 15, 2006)

Like everything else int he game it is nasty to play against if you haven't considered it in your own list. If I am playing chaos I tend to take a vindicatorn with power of the machine spirit to give it something to fear.... Plus as I tend to use Space Wolves a lot then having plenty of powerfists will worry him after a couple of turns of combat if the vindicator gets popped.

Tau can Railgun it, Eldar can Wraithlord gangbang it, normal marines can vindi or dred fist it, Orcs can throw so many bodies at it that it'll take 4-5 turns to wear through a unit.

I could go on but I think let the chaos boys have their fun


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

use it mate, theres nothing wrong with it. Its part of the chaos list. Chaos get sick daemon princes, marines get assault cannons


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

go for it. who cares what your opp thinks. but remember that daemon weapons can end up killing your DP!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Don't remind me of that


----------



## Sarigar (Dec 28, 2006)

Yep, had that happen last weekend. I had one wound left and failed the Demonic Mastery roll. And this was on the bottom of turn 5. Ugggh.

Thanks for the thoughts. Once he's finished, I post up the final painted model.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

jigplums said:


> use it mate, theres nothing wrong with it. Its part of the chaos list. Chaos get sick daemon princes, marines get assault cannons


Sweet quote.  What about a sick Daemon Prince AND a Bloodthirster? 8)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

People cry cheese, but I've never been that impressed by Greater Daemons. They don't have the attacks or the Initiative to back up an otherwise impressive profile. Nothing a power fist can't handle. Bloodthirsters are great for kicking over tanks though, since they're quite high strength to begin with and are monstrous creatures. The same can be said of a Lord of Change, but the LoC isn't as strong as the 'Thirster. The free psychic power kind of makes up for that though. With a blast from Wind of Chaos on the way in, the Lord of Change is quite capable of clearing out entire squads in close combat since it'll kill three or four with the flame template and whatever it hits is still going to die on a 2 for the most part.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Chaos can take a sick daemon prince and a bloodthirster. Marines get assault cannons, and Librarians.

We could make a game of this


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

My brother favors the glaive for his tricked out DP.

Last game I played him he had a Bloodthirster and his DP.

And I had five assault cannons (2 twinlinked on a pair of Baal predators, and 3 on speeders), 2 lascannons, Moriar the Chosen, a Furioso Dreadnought and the Death Company.

He's decided to drop Khorne and go back to undivided. BA may not melee as well as khorne, but we shoot way the hell better.


----------



## slaanesh's tears (Dec 28, 2006)

thats my standard Deamon prince but mine strikes first are you gonna give him speed??


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Just to be cute, someone should model a Slaanesh daemon prince holding a bottle of unidentifiable pills. You could count it both as combat drugs and as Daemonic Speed. :wink:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

lol,


----------



## Sarigar (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, he has Demonic Speed. The idea is that he and a squad of Raptors will move under cover, then the Raptor AC gets possessed by a Keeper of Secrets. Two big critters together seem like they could be ugly. This will probably be down a flank to avoid some of the bigger guns.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> Just to be cute, someone should model a Slaanesh daemon prince holding a bottle of unidentifiable pills. You could count it both as combat drugs and as Daemonic Speed. :wink:



AHAHAHAHAHAHA!









Sarigar: Not a bad idea but I wonder if using the Raptor champ as the daemonhost is the best idea. Raptors are damn expensive, especially to have one just pop like that. Maybe use a Lt or a different champ for it instead.


----------



## NecronNidMarine (Jan 25, 2007)

my friend runs a Daemon Prince with demonic speed and a dreadaxe, and it is fairly nasty,but like it has already been stated, it can be shot.Um, and can someone refresh my memory on dreadaxe's rule where it always wounds on a 4+? Does that work against models it wouldn't normally wound like C'Tan or Wraithlords? If so, that's another purpose Daemon Prince is good for.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Always wounding on a 4+ unless you'd do better otherwise is exactly what it means-- if you couldn't normally hurt it, you can on a 4+ all the same. However, a Daemon Prince is going to be at least S5, and more than likely S6, so it shouldn't have any trouble throwing the Nightbringer across the table anyway. When used as a slayer of heroes, a daemon prince with a dreadaxe does work wonders, though. And by daemon prince, I mean a model with Daemonic Stature-- there's not much point in giving it to a model that doesn't have Stature.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Only problem is if you're in combat with a C'tan, you're already doing something stupid.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Not really. If you've got something that can kill it, like a daemon prince, you might as well. It's a major blow to their army if you kill it.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

However, if you're in combat with a C'tan, it means you've let in near your army lines, which is just silly unless you've somehow arranged it to be impossible for you to lose the combat which is itself impossible, or you've charged your lord halfway across the map towards a Necron firebase which is about as tactically ingenious as the Bay of Pigs invasion.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah thats one big problem ive had with my daemon prince, sure hes fast as hell and does some nasty damage, but moving about 2x's faster then anything else on your board leaves him kinda open to fire, well morso then normal, making him a big target, so unless in on a board with alot of terrian such as a city map, i believe its best to hold your lord around you CC sqauds until he can let his 12" charge to something nice and juicy(which is anything with prince/axe combo) come to affect


----------



## Moschaboy (Jan 5, 2007)

never fight the nightbringer with a demon prince without rune, you'll most likely regret it. one hit and your nice character is piecemeal

a deciver however is a diffrent matter with it's strength of 9. however it's still dangerous since it has more wound than you and wounds you better and you have no inv save against it


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah the only time to charge into Ctan with your dp is when you need to do it the final few wounds. Also if your playing mission based games, then you might have to moved towards the necron lines.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Could you turn a C'tan Into a Spawn?
Now that WOULD be worth seeing! 
As already mentioned due to the speed of the of the C'tan you shouldn't really have the need to charge It, I'd look to outmanever It unless the mission forces you to do otherwise e.g. take and hold.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes, you can. For some reason a pithy sorceror can overcome the incredible might of a C'tan and force its Necrodermis into the shape of a Spawn. The only problem with that is it doesn't stay that way, and if there's something you don't want to give a personal vendetta against you, it's a 
C'tan.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

LongBeard said:


> Could you turn a C'tan Into a Spawn?
> Now that WOULD be worth seeing!


Yup. I have turned Nightbringer, Logan Grimnar, multiple Carnifex's and Tyrants, and Wraithlords into Chaos Spawn before. Nothing however will top the rush of turning a Tyranid Barbed Hierodule into a spawn in the middle of a game. The look on the opponents face was absolutely priceless


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Of course, there's the five times greater number of times you've tried hat and ended up in horrific murder range.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Moschaboy said:


> never fight the nightbringer with a demon prince without rune, you'll most likely regret it. one hit and your nice character is piecemeal
> 
> a deciver however is a diffrent matter with it's strength of 9. however it's still dangerous since it has more wound than you and wounds you better and you have no inv save against it


It;s worth noting that S9 will still instakill a DP
It very speciffically says that the bonus toughness doesn;t count against instant kill.

So, yeah, DPs are good and all, but they tend to fall into the 'glass cannons' category. THey absolutely murder against vehicles, squads and even characters, but against other MCs, dreads, or anything really with an S8 or hgiher, they;re in deep shit if they don;t kill it before it can swing.

I once blew up a friend;s DP with a scout squad's missile launcher. He was pissed.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm not a chaos player, but I'm sure DP's gain a std toughness of 5 If given stature therefore only Railguns and Vindicators etc have the chance to Instakill. Obviously normal Lords and LT's die If hit by ST8+.


----------



## Exodite (Dec 28, 2006)

LongBeard said:


> I'm not a chaos player, but I'm sure DP's gain a std toughness of 5 If given stature therefore only Railguns and Vindicators etc have the chance to Instakill. Obviously normal Lords and LT's die If hit by ST8+.


Yes, that is correct. Daemonic Resilience does not count towards your base toughness, Daemonic Stature does. So a statured Daemon Prince can only be instant killed by strength 10 attacks.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

All true, stature adds +1 to BASE toughness, meaning only STR 10 weapons can kill him so still a good idea to carry rune since people seem to like to carry big shiny STR 10 weaps and MC's


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

theres only 1 str 10 mc and thats the nightbringer.
Carnifex's can have toxinsacs but as they are generally shooty very few people bother. Sure would be annoying to get a demolisher shell on your head and fail your invun though  Rune is better on a footslogging lord, but there are times when it could be an idea to take it[railguns anyone]


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Was just saying as a tendancy ppl carry a str 10 when they can, and whats big and scary hq for chaos, DP and greater deamons so they usual become targets unless you like them clashing in CC with a army that shouldnt be CC


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Feb 9, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> Just to be cute, someone should model a Slaanesh daemon prince holding a bottle of unidentifiable pills. You could count it both as combat drugs and as Daemonic Speed. :wink:


Cool Idea.....definitely WYSIWYG

:lol:


----------



## matt (Feb 17, 2007)

what about the necron warscythe it ignores all armour and its being used by a strength six monster :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

It would work kinda, but things that carry warscythe dont have the durability like DP's do


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

That's right, they don't. They have better durability. A Destroyer Lord has real T6, not like that fake T6 that Princes can get.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Mm sorry my mistake wasnt thinking about the destroyer body, but it is a valid point, in T6 they are more durable, but DP WS6, higher initiative, and still better movement with daemonic speed, and wound on 4+ instead of 6+ is what i was thinking about
Things that carry Warsythe are slow so against a C'tan they probably wont get that chance to to strike or wont strike at full strength, DP will at least get a chance to put in a round of combat to hopefully stike down that last one or 2 wounds on a C'tan best case scenario, if its not like that what the hell is DP doing in CC with the C'tan then!
Sorry for not being more specific :?


----------



## NecronNidMarine (Jan 25, 2007)

Depending on the ctan tho...Nightbringer either one shots your DP or if it's deceiver, it runs away that turn,lets whatever buddies it has to shoot at the DP the subsequent turn and follows up with 5 I5 attacks on the charge that ignore everything you got...still you got a good point 'bout keeping your DP away from a ctan. But I agree with daemons :wink:


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

A Dread Axe is a bit like an American Express card!

Your Daemon Prince should never leave home without it!!!!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------

